# Missing in Cornwall



## sitting pretty (9 February 2011)

I would like to know how i can post pics here of my boy who is missing in cornwall please 
thank you so much


----------



## cally6008 (9 February 2011)

How to post Pictures with screenshots in a step by step way - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426986


----------



## sitting pretty (10 February 2011)

I have now made an album of pics of my boy who is missing - i will add of my white donkey who was taken along with him
thank you


----------



## spike123 (10 February 2011)

He is a very handsome and fairly distincive with that black forelock and white mane plus having a black tail. Does he have any distinguishing marks? is he freezemarked or microchipped and how long has he been missing for? Is he presumed stolen,just an old horse you are trying to trace or missing on loan?


----------



## sitting pretty (10 February 2011)

They are both my boys.
Both gelded.
Neither microchipped or freezedied no - He and his side kick white donkey friend were being looked after by a so called friend while i relocated. 
She passed them on within a week and despite all efforts by horse world rescue she will not divulge where they are....
This was two years ago and i have been devastated over this - afraid to try again yet i cant stop thinking of them and their welfare.
yes Arawin is has very distinctive markings if you look at his photos.
thank you


----------



## Cuffey (10 February 2011)

Do you have a Crime Number for this please?

Did your ''friend'' have their passports or have you still got them?

If you have not already done so contact MHOL on here


----------



## sitting pretty (10 February 2011)

Hi 
the police in Scotland took em seriously - the police in england did not....


----------



## applecart14 (10 February 2011)

sitting pretty said:



			They are both my boys.
Both gelded.
Neither microchipped or freezedied no - 

This was two years ago and i have been devastated over this - afraid to try again yet i cant stop thinking of them and their welfare.
		
Click to expand...

Look I don't wish to be shot down in flames but why oh why did you not bother getting your horses microchipped or freezemarked????   I find it a constant source of irritation when people say they are totally devastated at the loss of their horses and yet have never even bothered taking preventative measures to avoid this happening in the first place.

I'm sorry as I know this is not helping your situation and I am not trying to be unkind but I just can't understand why people are like this.  Please may I ask what were the reasons why you didn't freezemark or mircrochip your boys????


----------



## Donkeymad (10 February 2011)

PLEASE let me have some photos and more details, as I am heavily connected in both horse and donkey world, especially in Cornwall.


----------



## MHOL (10 February 2011)

On the case, sitting Pretty have pmd you back ;-) and anyone who can help please email us at missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com Thanks


----------



## Dirtymare (10 February 2011)

applecart14 said:



			Look I don't wish to be shot down in flames but why oh why did you not bother getting your horses microchipped or freezemarked????   I find it a constant source of irritation when people say they are totally devastated at the loss of their horses and yet have never even bothered taking preventative measures to avoid this happening in the first place.

I'm sorry as I know this is not helping your situation and I am not trying to be unkind but I just can't understand why people are like this.  Please may I ask what were the reasons why you didn't freezemark or mircrochip your boys????
		
Click to expand...

No, you are right, its not helping OP's situation!
People tend to think it wont happen to them until it does. 
Sitting Pretty, I hope you find your boys safe and well soon. x


----------



## sitting pretty (10 February 2011)

Hi 
yes i do have reasons why my boys were not microchipped
freezemarking was about to be done ......
i left my boys with a so called friend ........
please i am too upset to be making irrelevant explanations at this stage
i cannot look back only forward in the hope of seeing them again soon
yours responsibly!


----------



## MHOL (10 February 2011)

You won't be the last and you are certainly not the first person to have this happen, if only we all had a crystal ball. the fact remains we have to find the horses and sort it all out, this will continue to happen nationally and the police need to start making examples of these cases. I have PMd you


----------



## MHOL (11 February 2011)




----------



## MHOL (11 February 2011)




----------



## rowan (11 February 2011)

I live in mid Cornwall I will print of the picture and keep a look out for you xx


----------



## sitting pretty (11 February 2011)

Thank you Rowan - thats a very kind offer!
Arawin is very distinctive - a big chap - im hoping someone will notice him and check against this poster - he is unique!

best wishes
abbie


----------



## Donkeymad (12 February 2011)

I am printing off the photos and spreading the word and keeping my eyes and ears open on my travels.


----------



## sitting pretty (13 February 2011)

My grateful, enormous thanks for all of your kind wishes and offers to help me find my boys - when someone selflessly helps another in their hour of need there seem to be few adequate words ........


----------



## MHOL (16 February 2011)

Posting this back to the top


----------



## fatpiggy (16 February 2011)

Come on Cornwall - print copies and give them to your farriers and horsey dentists next time they visit.  My dentist recognised a mare he'd done years back when she was owned by another person - her current owner was amazed (even more so when he did her without the sedation the vet had always insisted on!)


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 February 2011)

Any news yet? Hope theyre found soon.


----------



## OWLIE185 (16 February 2011)

If you can provide the Police Incident number then details of the horses can be circulated around Great Britain to each of the County Horsewatch Stewards who will then circulate all the Horsewatch members in their county.
If the horses are passported then make sure that their record on ned-online is marked as 'Stolen'.


----------

